# PHP simpleXML PList Creator (PropertyList)



## tatouille (4 Janvier 2007)

Voila un nouveau  php sample code que je viens de poster 
pour cr&#233;er un plist avec la class simpleXML

simple_plist

(
ps : 
admins ce n'est pas pour le dev web, 
m&#234;me si c'est en php
c'est &#224; la fronti&#232;re entre 2 API
)

Have a fun ! et bonne ann&#233;e


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Janvier 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> Voila un nouveau  php sample code que je viens de poster
> pour créer un plist avec la class simpleXML
> 
> simple_plist
> ...


C'est sympa d'avoir mis un exemple pour qu'on voit mieux comment ça fonctionne 


Sinon j'ai dû modifier ça :
	
	



```
define(__PLIST__ ,'<plist version="1.0"></plist>');
```
en ça :
	
	



```
define('__PLIST__' ,'<plist version="1.0"></plist>');
```
sinon je reçois ça :
	
	



```
PHP Notice:  Use of undefined constant __PLIST__ - assumed '__PLIST__' in /Users/p4bl0/Sites/test/simple_plist.php on line 103
```
Mais le fichier /tmp/test.plist est créé de toute façon (avec ou sans l'avertissement).


----------



## tatouille (4 Janvier 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> C'est sympa d'avoir mis un exemple pour qu'on voit mieux comment ça fonctionne
> 
> 
> Sinon j'ai dû modifier ça :
> ...




error_reporting(E_ALL ^ E_NOTICE);
je n'ai jamais été en accord avec cette notice


----------

